# Where did we come from:



## John Hope

We all started somewhere!! for me it was TS VINDICATRIX, how many of you guys were also on the Vindi?

I then went onto Federal Steam/NZSC, ships: NORFOLK/OTAIO/DERBY. Then onto Blue Star: CALIFORNIA STAR. Finishing on Crescent Shipping: ELOQUENCE.

Who recalls Auckland, The Picasso Club: Wellington The Mexicali Club: Napier The Palm Groves.....good old days.

Come on guys who was there ..............


----------

